# Stage 2, front fairing.



## BlackPanther (8 Sep 2012)

I recently acquired a Windwrap front fairing. I'm so glad I dropped on a 2nd hand one as the new price is staggering for what it is. It took 5 minutes to fix. Which coincidentally, is approximately the time it now takes to thread the Trice through the front door! I can see a velomobile in my future.


----------



## byegad (8 Sep 2012)

I'd be interested in why you went for that fairing, the Streamer is much larger and so smooths airflow better. IMHO.


----------



## BlackPanther (8 Sep 2012)

There were a number of reasons.

1/ I bring the trike in through the house. It's a bit tight with the naked Trice. It's more tricky with the rear fairing. It's like threading the needle with a small front fairing. T'would be impossibe with the Streamer.
2/ I wanted something on the smaller size so I could also try it on the Optima Baron as well (it's way too high on that though, so it's permanently on the Trice)
3/ 2nd hand fairings are pretty rare, and this was the right price.
4/ Tbh, I prefer the look of this one a bit more than the Streamer.
5/ I get your point about the better airflow, but as the Trice 'S' is not the quickest trike in the World, I just wanted a bit more speed/less effort without breaking the bank, and this minter was less than 1/2 price of a new one.
6/ I always have the 'body sock' option if I feel the need for the ultimate (non Velo) top speed ability. I'd love to see how long it takes to get in/out of one of those. Anyone here use one?


----------



## ufkacbln (8 Sep 2012)

I have the Streamer, Windwrap XT and Windwrap GX

The XT is a good summer fairing with protection for chilly mornings, bouncing insect off and wind resistance.

The GX is bigger and more protective, with the tilting mechanism it is also easy to mount and dismount. Additional protection makes it good for the winter and autumn

The Streamer is really similar to the GX, but far less well finished and more complex to mount, I also found the rear support would slip and lower the fairing as you were riding. I eventually ended up drilling a hole and using a split pin to keep it in the right position

Finally there is lighting.

You can fit Bar ends to the Windwrap fairings and fit lights whereas the Streamer has no facility to do so


----------



## BlackPanther (8 Sep 2012)

Cunobelin said:


> I have the Streamer, Windwrap XT and Windwrap GX
> 
> 
> 
> You can fit Bar ends to the Windwrap fairings and fit lights whereas the Streamer has no facility to do so


 
Crikey! Do you also have a bottomless wallet?

At the moment I have my lights fitted on top of my grips. I'll see on Monday if they throw light efficiently enough with the screen on. If not I may try fitting them on top of the screen. Bar ends, good idea, I've got some spares so I'll give that a try. It might make fitting through the door impossible though.

If I fitted 2 lights towards the centre, but below the top screen bar, would the light shine through the screen without distorting?


----------



## ufkacbln (9 Sep 2012)

BlackPanther said:


> Crikey! Do you also have a bottomless wallet?
> 
> At the moment I have my lights fitted on top of my grips. I'll see on Monday if they throw light efficiently enough with the screen on. If not I may try fitting them on top of the screen. Bar ends, good idea, I've got some spares so I'll give that a try. It might make fitting through the door impossible though.
> 
> If I fitted 2 lights towards the centre, but below the top screen bar, would the light shine through the screen without distorting?


 

Basically I haven't owned a car for fifteen years, and cycle all year round. A trike with snow tyres and a fairing allows that, so the car fund becomes a bike fund.

XT in winter!







But back to topic






If you leave the bar end "stiff" but not tight, it can be rotated inside the fairing for storage


----------

